# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Literatura Shqipe

## KosovaHawaii

Nuk ka librari apo biblioteke qe nuk e kam vizituar e hallakatur me syte e mi te uritur. Nje dite derisa hulumtoja libra ne librarine shteterore e zbulova sekcionin me libra ne gjuhe te huaja. E gjuhe e huaj eshte edhe e embela Gjuha Shqipe ne vendin ku jetoj prandaj isha me shume se sa i sigurte se me ne fund do te
kem edhe libra shqip te lexoj. 
Hahahaaha. Eastern/European Section = asnje liber shqip. Mezi nuk prita te vij ne shtepi e tua dergoj librarise ni ankese te shoqeruar me "komplimente" - normal qe i luta ta gjejne menyren se si te sigurojne libra shqip per komunitetin shqiptar. Disi e gjeten pake kohe dhe e-maili nga ministria e tyre mu kthye te nesermen vetem te me tregojne se rekomandimi im eshte ne konsiderate. Kurre me, e kane kaluar shume vite prej qe nuk kam ndegjuar nga ta.
Meqenese nuk kam qef ti le punet ne gjysme - edhe pse kjo pune labyrinth i vertete - fillova My journey of a thousand miles (Rrugen time te mijera kilometrave ) with one new step (me nje hap te ri).
Thashe, nese i lus Biblotekat Shqiptare te falin apo edhe shesin disa libra shqip per mergimtaret. 
ME pare e gjen Zotin ne Internet se sa nje Bibloteke shteti shqiptar, prandaj fillova ti kerkoj faqet e qeverise shqiptare a ata ti lus qe ta percjellin e-mailin tim ne Bibloteken Popullore. 
Disi i gjeta ca web-site. E kur shkova ne sekcionin Kontakt. Faqja ime mu mbush ERROR-a. Faqet e Qeverise me ERROR-a. Cka ka te ne shqiptaret nuk ka kund. Nejse nuk kemi faj ne. S'na kane lene kurre te perparojme ne asnje drejtim.

Pra, my mission to get Albanian Books for Albanian communities failed succesfully, for the time being of course...until things get a bit better.

E ju Shqiptare ane mbane botes - neper librarite e vendeve ku jetoni - a keni libra ne gjuhen shqipe ?

Apo mos di dikush ndonje www. ku librat shqip mund te blehen apo cka do me literaturen shqiptare ne WEB. Nese po a do te kishte mundesi me i shfaq ato adresa disi.

Falemnderit

----------


## arton_swe

zotria juaj a done ta dishe pse nuk kane libra shqip ne shtetin tuaj e timin pse nuk ka interes te madhe per lexim nga ana jone, ne vendin ku une jetoj ka libra ne gjuhen shqipe por interesi per ti lexuar ato eshte i vogel, dhe nje kohe jane larguar krejt me arsyen se kushton ti mbash ato ne biblotek por pas nje proteste nga ana "jone" jane kthyer prape.
Nje arsye tjeter se kvaliteti i librit shqip eshte i vogel, me duket se shkrimtaret tane shkruajne per nje "soap opera", pakta jane ato libra qe ja vlejne te lexohen, sidomos per ne qe kemi nje alternative tjeter. Arsyja e vetme ti lexosh ato eshte se jane ne gjuhen tone.
Sa per keshilla si te gjeshe libra shqip bazohet ne cilin vend banon, nese ne Evrope mund te kerkosh besoj ne shtetet fqinje ne biblotekat e tyre mendoj me bashkimin evropian etj. kane ndonje marrveshje per keto pune. Por para se te kerkosh meso per interesin e banorve shqiptare aty.

----------


## KosovaHawaii

I nderuar Arton 


KE plotesisht te drejte. Pajtohem me te gjitha cka ceke ne shkrimin tend.

Falemnderit

----------

